# Herbicide recommendation



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm going to split a bottle of herbicide with my new neighbor. I'm excited because the lawn has been a weed factory forever.

The weeds that I see in my lawn are: crabgrass, spurge?, and purslane.

My neighbor has all the things, but he has a particularly good crop of nutsedge.

I know that celsius is a good performer, but I believe it won't kill sedge? Is there anything else that could handle all of these? Or would it be better to grab celsius + something else for the sedge?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Celsius + Certainty


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Celsius + Certainty


+1


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

Can you apply Celsius & Certainty in one application?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

MarkV said:


> Can you apply Celsius & Certainty in one application?


The Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MarkV said:


> Can you apply Celsius & Certainty in one application?


Yes


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I was wondering when you were going to fine TLF. You looked so lonely over there on ATY. Welcome!


----------



## Success (Jun 15, 2017)

I have sedgehammer. How much better is certainty at killing sedges in st sug?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Yoss, how many SqFt are you treating for sedge?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Success said:


> I have sedgehammer. How much better is certainty at killing sedges in st sug?


I use Sedgehammer with no issues. I may switch to Certainty if I ever get to the bottom of my 1.3oz bottle, but I plan to keep using it until then because it has always worked great for me. If you have the bottle, don't forget to add surfactant to your mix. If you are using Sedgehammer+ in the packets, it already contains a surfactant. :thumbup:


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

It's always good to have multiple products. My recommendations are MSMA(Dallisgrass, crabgrass, other grassy weeds), Dismiss (Sedges and Goosegrass), Quinclorac (ultimate crabgrass killer), Trimec classic (broadleaf), glyphosate (when others don't work) and a sharpshooter shovel.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Yoss, how many SqFt are you treating for sedge?


Probably only a few hundred square feet for the sedge. I have some Image Kills Nutsedge (imazaquin) and haven't been very happy with it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Yoss, how many SqFt are you treating for sedge?
> ...


I think the biggest consideration with any herbicide for sedge is time - remember it's not just the top kill you're going for, but also killing the tubers underground. Also don't be afraid to make multiple apps a week or two apart.


----------



## CH-Johnson (Apr 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Celsius + Certainty


+1

My go to mix is Celsius and Certainty together with some surfactant and blue marker dye. The weeds cower in fear when I'm walking the yard!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I have to say that when I did a blanket app of Celsius on my lawn and my neighbor's lawn, I eradicated at least 70% of the weeds that were growing in both of our lawns. I was VERY satisfied with the results. We both have a pretty heavy sedge problem, and I've got a lot of goosegrass as well. I'd suggest getting the Celsius, and seeing what else survives, then treat accordingly. It's already been said before that the sedge is going to be a war, not a battle. I'm looking forward to waging war as soon as my bottle of Dismiss comes in.

I opted to go with Sulfentrazone because most of the sedges that we have in our yard are past the 3-8 leaf stage. If your sedge is at that stage, I'd recommend halosulfuron (Sedgehammer). If it's more mature than that, the sulfentrazone would be the choice, and that's exactly what I did. Can't wait to get my spray on!


----------

